

Vermin Supreme (wikipedia) - bernardom
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermin_Supreme

======
bernardom
If you can get this to display right, you have a better browser than I

~~~
mindcrime
Not sure what is going on, but when I view the page as a logged in user, it
looks fine. Otherwise, I get a mostly blacked out page.

~~~
bernardom
I don't know why it does that. I get the blacked out page on both Chrome and
Firefox.

